
How are people making money selling knowledge on the Internet? - supersarkar
https://crazypolymath.substack.com/p/how-are-people-making-money-selling
======
tracer4201
I recently watched a YouTube video about some guy who worked as an engineer at
FB, Google, etc and was recently fired by FB because of his YouTube channel.
Anyway, YouTube’s algorithm thought I was trying to learn CS and blasted my
landing screen with these kinds of videos.

This is when I discovered there’s a micro genre of content creators on YouTube
that say they can teach you how to work through big tech company interviews,
and some have spun off separate personal websites where you can get access to
premium videos or tutorials.

I mean - there’s an industry around how to do well in programming interviews.
I had no idea.

~~~
Reedx
It's amazing how much his videos get recommended. He plays the algorithm like
a fiddle.

As for the actual videos, I finally watched a few and not even sure what to
make of them. It seems so ridiculous, but I can't tell how much is real or
made up. I'm just kind of amused by the whole thing.

Here's the channel for anyone wondering:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4xKdmAXFh4ACyhpiQ_3qBw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4xKdmAXFh4ACyhpiQ_3qBw)

~~~
mntmoss
I am pretty sure it's a joke played so deadpan that I hate it.

------
adelHBN
From everything I've read and researched on this topic, it seems that self-
help content is the winner. Does anyone know other types of content published
by people, as opposed by organized entities, that have provided nice financial
rewards similar to those identified in this article? History, politics, travel
are some of the topics that come to mind.

------
andy-x
People "selling" their skills on YouTube are not actually selling anything.
They help YouTube to sell ad space to advertisers, that is all.

